# HP Printer Not Printing Color



## quantass (Aug 20, 2003)

Im using a HP Deskjet 950C and have just popped in a new color catridge. I've been trying to get the printer to output a color image (as well as a greyscale image) but only amount to black & white (with a hint of grey). Whats going on??

The printer used to display color and grey scale fine but not now. Im using the latetst driver from HP's website and the catridge is correct for the printer. Could there be some setting under Windows 2000 thats preventing color/greyscale images?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

That printer mixes color for grayscale. So both of the things you are trying to do involve the color cartridge. First make sure the clear tape is off the cartridge heads and that it is installed correctly. If it still wont print return the cartridge.


----------



## NitroNic (Oct 19, 2003)

And make sure that you haven't set it to print in grayscale.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If its set to print in Grayscale all output should be visible but not in color. If nothing at all comes out then there's another problem.

There are black/grayscale print settings in the HP printer driver - check those.


----------



## quantass (Aug 20, 2003)

Ok, I tried blotting the ink catridge onto toilet paper and YES i do see very faint, thin red & green streaks. I guess this means there's no clear tape obstructing the nozzle. Damn. 

I want to add that this particular Ink catridge was obtained new from work and has been the staple ink catridge type for some time now for this printer. 

Some months ago i was able to print out color images. Actually the color catridge was practically empty outputting Red-ish images. I never bothered to replace the catridge until now. In fact after finding that I couldnt print in gray scale I decided to print in color, fully expecting a redish image, but color would not come out now! The printer and ink catridges have been in the same place on my desk for months so nothing tramatic has happened since the last time it was able to output redish images.

Could this mean there is some electrical problem with my Deskjet 950C? BTW i do have another color ink catridge but I dont want to have to open it up too just to discover the exact same problem. If i do open up another new ink catridge for use can I simply recap it and store it for reuse in the future (perhaps 1 year from now -- I dont print much) without fear of it drying out?

Print setting are for: Color. I've even tried the "On-printer Print Tests" (bypassing Windows) and everything is in black & white (very little gray). From what I remember this "flower" image it prints out should be in color.


----------

